# Introducing new females to a sorority.



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I was wondering what kind of luck people have had with introducing new female bettas to already established sororities.

I've had a 10 gal sorority up and running since before Christmas, with 6 females who got along quite well aside from the initial territory spats. Last week, I noticed one of my females, Valentina, missing. I checked the whole tank but couldn't find her anywhere, so I guess she must have jumped out somehow and my cat got to her..  The hole near the filter has since been covered..

But anyway, my question is..Since there is now an uneven number of females, should I try buying a new female and introducing her? They don't seem to be fighting at all despite Valentina's absence, but I am also worried that if I get a new female, they'll gang up on her and be like "Ew, new girl!" XD

Comments? Thoughts? :-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I would put the female in a bag for a day and see how they react. If they react well, you should put her in. If not, keep her seperate.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Before adding a new female I would take all of them out, rearrange the decorations and plants then add them all, including the new one, back in. This way they'll reestablish territories.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah, thanks a lot. =) Sounds like a plan! It's time to do tank maintenance anyway..I'll see if I can head down to Petco tonight and pick up a new female and a couple more plants..I'm not having much luck with the live plants I bought..Three of them died, so the ladies are going to need more hiding places.


----------



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with dramaqueen, a once inexperienced me didnt do this with my first sorority and when one came down sick and I had to treat her it was a very bad idea to just add her right back in. The new alpha immediately attacked her, lip locked and before I could get the net they tumbled in the filter current and she ripped her top lip right off...so be very careful, but you should be ok if you take precautions

btw that betta healed and ate like the hog she always was..tough little fish XD


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh my, that's scary, Blu! I'll definitely be keeping an eye on them when I re-introduce everybody. Unfortunately I can't get down to Petco tonight because my mom has the car and she's caught up with something at my aunt's house..I'll head down tomorrow morning and see what they have.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I like to leave the lights in my room on when I add a new girl to my tank just so they don't stake each other out at night. I find if I do that for a few days they are less aggressive in later nights. I just added two new girls well one that was too aggressive has to be on her own but the other one fits right in the crowd  BUt my sorority ignores new fish for some reason they are really chill.


----------

